# Oman Road Trip 2014



## dubaidubaidubai (May 3, 2011)

Hi Guys

I'm currently organising a road trip around Oman with 3 friends visiting me in April 2014. We have about 7 days. Researching the best route is taking some time but am hoping to get some input on a few points in particular. Would be great to get some help with any numbers/websites/general info you might have from your own trip...

*Some specifics:*
We have a rental 4x4 with Omani and UAE insurance
I am a UK national and UAE resident
3 friends are 1 Canadian, 1 Spanish and 1 British. All live in the UK now. They are flying into Dubai and will therefore get holiday visas upon entry.

Day 1 - Sunday

We're hoping to drive from Abu Dhabi to Al Ain and cross into Oman at one of the three borders I believe to be there. Mayzad border is appearing quite a lot on Internet searches but some blogs detail some difficulties people have had with border controls depending on their passports. Has anyone here had similar difficulties or experienced the process to know what documents might be required (photocopies/photographs/NoC's etc)?

Day 1 - 3 - Sunday - Tuesday

Once in Oman we'll head to the Nizwa and Dhakliyya regions and would be good to get any recommendations on:

1. hotels and camping sites?
2. Wadis, forts/mosques, mountains, touristy places to visit?

Day 3 - Tuesday

We want to head to Misirah Island to see the turtles and possibly get in some kite-surfing/watersports.

1. How do we cross from Oman to Misirah. I believe there is a ferry between Oman and Misirah Island. But I can't find the names of the ports and any ferry timings/schedules - if anyone knows?
2. Any bedouins/hotels/camping sites?

Day 4 - 5 - Wednesday - Thursday

Head back to mainland Oman and drive up to Muscat. Stay the night.

1. Any hotel recommendations/camp sites?
2. Anything en route that we should perhaps stop off and see?

Day 5 - Thursday

We will take the Ferry (::: National Ferries Company :::) up to Khasab to visit Musandam and head to Six Senses, Zighy Bay. 

1. Anyone ever done this? Does it get busy? Is it a fight to get on? There's only one ferry a day and not every day so we don't want to miss it? It doesn't look like you can buy tickets online so do we have to go to a ticket office maybe Wednesday or can they be bought anywhere in Dubai or Abu Dhabi?
2. Any visa requirements or do we miss this hassle because we're not crossing a border (as such)?

Day 5 - 7 - Thursday - Saturday

1. Staying at Zighy Bay but any nearby sites to visit in the Musandam region?

Day 7 - Saturday

We will drive back to Dubai. I presume the Dibba border is the most ideal route (onwards through RAK - Dubai)? 

1. Any issues expected at border control? Any specific documents requested?

I think that's about it...lol. Sorry for the length but trying to give as much detail as possible to enable more informed replies. Having been living in Dubai for 3 years myself I know how unpredictable trips like this can be. Trying to reduce the risk of any nightmares occurring.

Thanks very much!!


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

I can't address all your concerns but can provide two suggestions for the Nizwa vicinity:

Snake Canyon

Balad (Bilad) Sayt village.

The former is a wadi/canyon that snakes through the mountains and is a fantastic exploration experience, assuming the water levels are low enough and there's no dangers of rain. You can find information about it online.

The village (not far from Snake Canyon) is a terraced Omani village on a mountain hillside, surrounded by green date groves and terraced fields. Very picturesque and charming, you'd think you were back in the Biblical days.

I have been to both places a few times now but always with others and they were leading the expedition and I followed, so can't tell you the coordinations. But all the information should be online somewhere.

As for camping you can pretty much camp anywhere you want that's obviously not someone's garden or pen. April will be hot during the day but cool at night and there's back roads between Nizwa and Balad Sayt Village that go through the mountains and offer plenty of camping spots on plateaus. We once saw a brilliant green shooting star, easily the biggest I have ever seen.

It's a neat part of Oman. Have fun.



dubaidubaidubai said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I'm currently organising a road trip around Oman with 3 friends visiting me in April 2014. We have about 7 days. Researching the best route is taking some time but am hoping to get some input on a few points in particular. Would be great to get some help with any numbers/websites/general info you might have from your own trip...
> 
> ...


----------



## dubaidubaidubai (May 3, 2011)

TallyHo said:


> I can't address all your concerns but can provide two suggestions for the Nizwa vicinity:
> 
> Snake Canyon
> 
> ...




Hi TallyHo - thanks so much for your suggestions. They both sound awesome!


----------



## marcinou (Jun 20, 2014)

Hi Dubaibubai
I'm planning to do a similar trip with my wife and 3 kids, and your feedback about your trip would be very useful. So I would really appreciate if you could give me some tips about your trip.
Thanks


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

You missed the best bit - Musandam area, Dolphin watching and 4x4 camping high above Khasab


----------



## maths.teacher (Feb 4, 2013)

I'm interested in doing something similar with a few mates. How did it end up going? Any suggestions?


----------

